

Timeline of the Far Future - jathu
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_the_far_future

======
mcmatterson
Concerning Niagara Falls, from footnote 9:

"The Niagara Peninsula became free of the ice about 12,500 years ago. As the
ice retreated northward, its melt waters began to flow down through what
became Lake Erie, the Niagara River and Lake Ontario, down to the St. Lawrence
River and on to the Atlantic Ocean. There were originally five spillways from
Lake Erie to Lake Ontario. Eventually, these were reduced to one, the original
Niagara Falls, at the escarpment at Queenston-Lewiston. From here, the falls
began its steady erosion through the bedrock."

Crazy to think that it's gone all that way (a little over 10km) in just 12,500
years.

